# Bryn Salem Chapel, Ceredigion.



## Exploretime (Sep 19, 2009)

Bryn Salem Chapel was built in the early 1850’s. It is located near a small Hamlet called Cippyn near Cardigan (Cardiganshire), which consists of a handful of houses. The Chapel itself is only accessible by walking down a bridal track across fields; it really is in the middle of nowhere. Unsurprisingly the chapel was probably abandoned due to its remote location. There is no vandalism just natural decay which is a nice change from what I normally see. There are lovely old gas lights hanging from the ceiling, a nicely carved wooden pulpit with cupboards underneath and a chemical toilet similar to the ones in ROC posts. Its in a great position with views of the sea. I found out about this place a while ago and forgot about it but recently had some time to visit, so that’s what I did:























































Chemical toilet:







Much love.


----------



## jonney (Sep 19, 2009)

what a quaint old building, love the pulpit. I've heard of preaching to the converted but never preaching to the deserted...lol


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Jonney. Heres another couple of pics:


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Well Done, that really is Fantastic.


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 19, 2009)

nice find and great pics well done buddy


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.Its just nice to find a site that hasnt been vandalised and is decaying naturally. The views are lovely too.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 19, 2009)

Wonderful what a brilliant find and in such good condition. Love the pulpit


----------



## Landsker (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like its in a great place! AND no graffiti! nice one.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 20, 2009)

What a fantastic, tiny little chapel, I love it. And that pulpit is something else, it's gorgeous. Very nice find mate, love the pics. Love the views from the place too. Very well done. 

 Sal


----------



## jezamon (Sep 20, 2009)

i love this, great photos


----------



## r3quiem (Sep 23, 2009)

This place looks absolutely gorgeous fairplay.

Great find!


----------

